# Consolidated Fruit Jar Co. (monogram)



## RED Matthews (Aug 20, 2012)

This is to follow up on my milk glass cap showing the â€œ/ CONCOLIDATED FRUIT JAR CO. â€.

 I am still checking my old fruit jar collectables.  And the question about the CFJCo (mojogram) symbols,  shown on a lot of canning jars.   

 > On page 150 in Cecil Munsey's book, he explains  this as â€œC,â€ â€œF, â€and â€œJâ€  â€œcoâ€ monogram.
 > In KOVEL'S  BOTTLES Price List Ninth  Edition â€“ page 95, they show â€œMason's CFJ Co.â€  twice and then â€œMason's CJF Co. once. 
 > In Michael Polak's book â€œBOTTLESâ€ third edition, page 166, they show  the monogram as   â€œC.F.J.Co.â€ and on page  167 they show it as â€œCjfco. (Monogram) .

 I am sure the â€œCâ€.â€Fâ€.â€Jâ€,â€ co.â€  is the correct format;.

 I just get a kick out of  the confusion and translation into reality.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

From.


----------

